# Problemas con samsung x576



## constantan (Oct 19, 2009)

hola necesito alluda para salucionar el siguiente problema de este celular 
PRIMERO:cuando activo la camara fotografica el display muestra la imagen alrevez todo sale de caveza y tambien salen alrevez en el sentido direcciònal lo que esta a la izquierda sale a la derecha.;-)

despues quiero saber como instalarle juegos jar ya que no se si se puede o es mas dificìl el proceso para meterle juègos jar . porque tengo el mio que es un e215 y no es dificil instalarle juegos el x576 es de un conocido mio. espero respuestas las agrdecere.

ha y si nesesitan programas de todo tipo talves lo tenga lla que tengo como pasatiempo entre otros descargar softwarez a mas no poder , para luego grabarlos ,  creo que todos lo hacen .quake32147@hotmail.com


----------



## higuita (Nov 11, 2009)

problema de cinta flex 
gracias


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 11, 2009)

ha sufrido un golpe o sometido a la humedad?, me suena mas a que se safo ligeramente la camara ya la checaste?
otra pregunta a partir de que aparecio la falla?


----------



## constantan (Nov 14, 2009)

no lo se es de un familiar creo que es mas probable ,se le alla caido el celular


----------



## Maryfal (Jun 1, 2010)

No es ninguno de esos problemas. Activa la camara y apreta los botones que se encuentran al costado del celular del lado izquierdo. Para arriba se cambia y se soluciona tu problema, si lo apretas para abajo te lo cambia en forma de espejo. Un poco tarde mi respuesta pero bueno, espero que todavia conserves el celular y que mi respuesta te ayude
Saludos


----------



## fede098 (Jun 3, 2010)

dijiste que tenias programas,bueno me podes decir si tendrias el programa ``portel 99 SE´´espero tu respuesta.
fede098


----------



## constantan (Jun 4, 2010)

disculma mi respuesta tardia podrias decirme si todavia te interesa el programa , si queres algun programa que te cueste encontras me tomo el trabajo de buscarlo y subirlo a meg o rapi etc.


----------



## fede098 (Jun 10, 2010)

si me gustaria que lo busques

muchas gracias
 fede098

si no es problema y si lo encontras me gustaria que lo subieras a megaupload


----------



## constantan (Jun 15, 2010)

a mas tardar para mañana te lo tengo subido y te paso el link.

quake32147@hotmail.com


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 15, 2010)

edita el mensaje y quita el mail, no violes las normas del foro


----------



## constantan (Jun 16, 2010)

constantan dijo:


> a mas tardar para mañana te lo tengo subido y te paso el link.
> 
> entendio.
> 
> ...


----------



## aroman (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola me estoy iniciando en la reparacion de celulares y tengo un samsung sgh-m620 el cual solo enciende el teclado cuando lo conecto al cargador.no tengo manual de desarme.Agradeceria a cualquier colega que me asesore.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 17, 2011)

nunca he usado manuales de desarme, me lo he aventado todo a intuicion y trapaso, lo primero que se me ocurre es que tenga partido el flex abrelo y checa su estado, y comentas, en cuanto a desarmerlo si ya hs destapadootros telefonos no es muy diferente solo ten cuidado


----------

